

Mythryl: second public release featuring "first-cut OOP support" - s2r2
http://mythryl.org/my-2009-08-19-14_01_49.html

======
wooby
Has anyone managed to get this running on OS X? A few weeks ago I played with
some header files but didn't have any luck.

